
fast search - jrr2015
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/08/microsoft-has-announced-a-takeover-bid-for-fast-search-transfer-priced-at-12-billion/
======
bayareaguy
One interesting comment there: _If you look at FAST's management team, the
FAST CFO used to work for Steve Ballmer. No doubt this was one of the reasons
why they managed to negotiate a better deal than could be expected._

